# Server CoD4



## malifix (22. April 2010)

Hey Leute ich würde gerne einen Server für cod4 erstellen, wo ich admin rechte habe und auch einstellen kann das automatisch die karte gewechselt wird und das zb. bei benutzung eines granadelaunchers der jenige gekickt wird, also alles voll automatisch. Wie geht das? Was brauche ich dafür? möchte halt so einen server für unseren clan machen, haben ja viel clans und einer meinte zu mir das ich dafür server brauche oder so, also bitte antwortet mir


----------



## Selene (22. April 2010)

1) Falsches Unterforum
2) http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/call-duty/75321-cod-4-lanserver-hilfe.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/call-duty/72515-cod4-eigenen-online-server-erstellen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/call-duty/73543-cod4-server-kein-mapchange.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/call-duty/68282-cod-4-server.html

Zum Thema Gl+Kick: http://www.manuadminmod.de/index.php/Hauptseite


----------



## malifix (23. April 2010)

das ist doch alles nicht das was ich will!! ich möchte 
1. keinen Hamachi server sondern über Garena
2. Möchte ich einen Onlineserver der alleine seine Kartenwechselt
3. Sind das alles nur Links für normale server ohne Admin Rechte und Lan server.
4. Kann mir einer ne gescheite Antwort geben?

Danke an alle die meine Frage lesen, euer malifix


----------



## Selene (23. April 2010)

malifix schrieb:


> das ist doch alles nicht das was ich will!! ich möchte
> 1. keinen Hamachi server sondern über Garena
> 2. Möchte ich einen Onlineserver der alleine seine Kartenwechselt
> 3. Sind das alles nur Links für normale server ohne Admin Rechte und Lan server.
> ...



1) Garena = Hamachi .
2) Schau dir das Zeug mal genau an und überflieg es net .
3) siehe 2) und ist ein teilweiser Widerspruch zu 1) .
4) Links durchlesen .


----------



## malifix (24. April 2010)

Ok sry habe nicht genau gelesen, kann ja jeden mal passieren.


----------

